# BumpTop Mac a free desktop 3D



## mistik (17 Mai 2010)

Hello the world,

Je teste depuis plusieurs jours *le bureau 3D façon Bump Top Mac version 1.06*.
Avant d'être racheté par Google, cette application était offerte gratuitement au téléchargement pendant quelques jours tant sous Windows que Mac ou encore gnu/linux.

J'ai quelques menus soucis : 

--> Quand j'essaye notamment d'ouvrir un fichier audio ou vidéo avec Vlc à partir du menu contextuel "open with" (soit dit en passant j'aimerais avoir un _french text_ je n'arrive pas à le sélectionner) rien ne s'ouvre !

--> Quand j'essaye de sélectionner par exemple plusieurs photos en faisant un arc de cercle : point de cercle n'apparaît et de menus aucun non plus !

Merci d'avance.

Il y a le forum "Customisation, pour parler de ça !


----------



## mistik (18 Mai 2010)

Désolé de m'être trompé de post. Comment dois-je dès lors procéder ? Dois-je réécrire un post dans le forum customisation, ou, voudriez-vous bien rajouter mon post ?

Par avance merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h46 ----------

Désolé j'ai tapé plus vite que mon ombre !

Merci de m'avoir remis "dans le droit chemin"


----------

